# those who started with NL/NH: do you want rude villagers?



## jokk (May 17, 2020)

lately i've really been missing how much more complicated the villager personalities were in past games. i thought it was funny and made the game more dynamic. i'm wondering if people who never played the older games wish this feature was present in NH. is it just nostalgia speaking? or would the villagers being rude to you occasionally be a positive addition even for newer players?


----------



## jenikinz (May 17, 2020)

Personally I loved it when they said rude things in the old games. I feel like a lot of people today get offended and upset so easily that if they had that type of dialogue now there would be so many people up in arms over it being offended/upset over it.


----------



## Luella (May 17, 2020)

Yes! Or at the very least they get to this current level of sweetness after maxing friendship levels. Those cranky and snooty personalities would feel so satisfying.


----------



## jenikinz (May 17, 2020)

Luella said:


> Yes! Or at the very least they get to this current level of sweetness after maxing friendship levels. Those cranky and snooty personalities would feel so satisfying.



I agree, getting them to like you they would soften up towards you, it was very satisfying!


----------



## DawnAri (May 17, 2020)

I would love for them to be more rude again lol it was very funny and made them stand out to me
it also made befriending them feel so much more rewarding


----------



## Splinter (May 17, 2020)

They'd insult you and then leave whistling, it was hilarious.


----------



## Munyo (May 17, 2020)

I want them to put me in my rightful place.


----------



## edsett (May 17, 2020)

I’m one of the few people who started with the older games (GameCube!) and don’t want the over-the-top rudeness back. There’s enough meanness in real life.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 17, 2020)

when i ask for rude villagers, i don't mean in your face kinda rudeness. there _could _be a balance, you know? i know you all keep saying it's supposed to be a relaxing game, there's already enough stress irl and some people get offended (we're in 2020 now i don't think nintendo should let villagers call anyone fat), but it doesn't have to be like how it is originally. it's a game! and with such personalities, a little bit of edge could work. crankies are basically old lazies--such a ray of sunshine! and snooty is ok for now, they seem like classy ladies. but it's too sweet sometimes. i want a victoria grayson from revenge kind of fakeness from them. smiling at you but then utter some snooty remarks.


----------



## DinoTown (May 17, 2020)

ngl i think if one of my villagers was rude to me i'd feel sad about it all day. that's just the way I am.
let me have my happy island with happy villagers who all like me, I'm here for the escapism


----------



## ForgottenT (May 17, 2020)

jenikinz said:


> Personally I loved it when they said rude things in the old games. I feel like a lot of people today get offended and upset so easily that if they had that type of dialogue now there would be so many people up in arms over it being offended/upset over it.


So tired of everyone expecting every word spoken to be wrapped in pillows, and glitter, and if it's not then it's "offensive".
"If you have nothing good to say then don't say anything at all" might as well just say "Welcome to my echo chamber, any free thoughts are forbidden".
I've always though Crankies were supposed to be old angry men, and you'd make them warm up to you, and Snooties the same idea, just condescending rather than mad.
As for the other villagers I'd be annoyed if a strange kid kept coming up to me all day too lol.


----------



## elizarose (May 17, 2020)

I started playing wild world when I was really young. I recently went back and looked at the game, and I love the rude villagers. It’s just so funny!


----------



## JKDOS (May 17, 2020)

I didn't start with NL/NH, but Yes. Because it adds weight to the friendship level, and can bring loads of laughs, especially when you're being rude to those villagers you hate and want off the island.


----------



## Feraligator (May 17, 2020)

Honestly yes. I didn't mind being insulted on GC if I'm honest and WW's dialogue wasn't as bad but still had so much personality.
It made earning your friendship with cranky villagers a proper accomplishment.

CF's was not too bad but I think they began to lose their charm from that game.
I remember Butch coming up to me on my birthday in WW and apologising for being a grouch all the time and then giving me the present while blushing and saying "you're OK". That felt like proper character development


----------



## Fey (May 17, 2020)

I’d definitely enjoy some more edge, but maybe more an in-between of what we have now and the earlier games. Of the comments I’ve seen in screenshots some were snarky and hilarious, while others seemed a bit too mean for my taste. Calling a player an “utter waste”, “lonely loser” or “burden on society” seems...against the purpose of the game. The thought of someone playing AC to escape real life issues only to have those labels thrown in their face makes me very sad and even a bit worried. I wouldn’t want an impressionable kid or depressed/anxious person to be confronted with that tbh


----------



## StarParty8 (May 17, 2020)

Started in NL. I don't really want more mean personalities, but i DO want them to be more varied, which they almost succeeded in NH. Basically, i don't want Tia to call me an idiot when i talk to her 40 times for toy day clues. I do want the 'gender-counterpart personalities' to be a bit more varied from each other (not counting Jock and Peppy as they're on completely different levels of overexcitement) . So, i don't want Phil to be a male Elise. So, here's my take on how the friendship should (in my opinion) grow.
Cranky, Snooty, and Smug should be a lot meaner until you actually try to befriend them.
Lazy should have the middlest friendship level. They should be medium to befriend just by talking alone. If you do favors, they're gonna be really easy to befriend.
Peppy and Normal will trust you as a friend from he start, but they're fragile and doing bad stuff to them will make them a lot less friendly. With normal, it'd end from there with them forgiving you again after a few days, but with Peppy, they're gonna have broken hearts and will be difficult to befriend again.
Jock should remain the same.
Sisterly, being... Sisterly, should be rivals at the start, that have a medium amount of time to befriend.once you do, they're gonna be... sisterly. the name really explains it all here. The end.


----------



## Babypink (May 17, 2020)

I miss it! It made me laugh so much! Also, being mean to them was so much funnier when they would actually react!


----------



## Rasha (May 17, 2020)

Ah yes, I want rude villagers, it's hilarious and closer to real life.


----------



## Shyria (May 17, 2020)

I'd much rather have that than the passive agressive "oh wow let's see how many more times we can see each other's today lololol "


----------



## Babypink (May 17, 2020)

Jez said:


> Honestly yes. I didn't mind being insulted on GC if I'm honest and WW's dialogue wasn't as bad but still had so much personality.
> It made earning your friendship with cranky villagers a proper accomplishment.
> 
> CF's was not too bad but I think they began to lose their charm from that game.
> I remember Butch coming up to me on my birthday in WW and apologising for being a grouch all the time and then giving me the present while blushing and saying "you're OK". That felt like proper character development


This! In WW you had to work in order to feel connected to your villagers! Normals and lazies were overall always lovely but crankies and snooties, uh, you really had to get yourself there. I remember old Chief being a jerk for a long time and then finally warming up to me, starting to say mice things. Those were accomplishments, so much more valuable to me than completing the museum or collecting every single forniture.


----------



## fairyring (May 17, 2020)

i have absolutely no interest in my villagers being mean to me. ac is my escape and it’s such a happy little paradise. i’m pretty sensitive and while i can take a bit of light/playful teasing, i don’t like people being mean like in those screenshots in real life, so why would i want that in my utopia?

also i work in customer service so that adds another layer of “too real” to the mean villagers. i just want everyone to be nice and kind and sweet and encouraging to each other and since i can’t control that in real life at least i can have that happy paradise on my island.

edit: that said, i think for the people who want to be insulted, maybe they could implement a friendship difficulty setting. put it on easy if you want everyone to love you off the bat, medium if you just want a little edge, hard if you want them to be mean/distrustful, and very hard if you’re sadistic and want everyone to loathe you and call you a waste of space rofl


----------



## jenikinz (May 17, 2020)

Fey said:


> I’d definitely enjoy some more edge, but maybe more an in-between if what we have now and the earlier games. Of the comments I’ve seen in screenshots some were snarky and hilarious, while others seemed a bit too mean for my taste. Calling a player an “utter waste”, “lonely loser” or “burden on society” seems...against the purpose of the game. The thought of someone playing AC to escape real life issues only to have those labels thrown in their face makes me very sad and even a bit worried. I wouldn’t want an impressionable kid or depressed/anxious person to be confronted with that tbh



I definitely agree that some of the things they said should not have been in the game. Those examples you gave are prime examples and I would hate for people to feel bad over something like that. But I do wish they had more sass like they used to. The name calling definitely could be left out, or toned way down, but I do wish they brought back an edge to them so getting that friendship level up felt like an accomplishment to be proud of, like hey Gaston didn't like me at first and now he not only tolerates me but he thinks I'm ok and is actually a softie kind of thing.


----------



## sunfish (May 17, 2020)

I started in NH! I do like the idea of having to work for your villagers' friendship rather than having them immediately warm up to you. I also have a pretty high tolerance for edginess and insults, and I can't help but laugh at the early dialogue. But at the end of the day, Animal Crossing's a game for kids, and I can see how the early insults may push the line too much. If they were going to add meaner dialogue, I'd rather they strike a balance between the tone of the old games and the tone of the new games.


----------



## Babypink (May 17, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Yes. Because it adds weight to the friendship level, and can bring loads of laughs, especially when you're being rude to those villagers you hate and want off the island.


How fun it was in WW being mean to the villagers you really didn’t like. In NH, I’ve been hitting Quilsson 300 times with the net and all I would get was: oh, you hurt me! I don’t really want to talk to you now. Come on, are you serious?


----------



## Sencha (May 17, 2020)

Yes! Or at least, if they started off rude and then became nicer the more friendship points you have with them. It would also make sense if villagers you ignore/hit with nets/give garbage gets more irritated and treats you worse


----------



## NatsumiSummer (May 17, 2020)

Munyo said:


> I want them to put me in my rightful place.




"How DARE you place that damn godforsaken chair there, you freaking idiot! Your sense of design TOTALLY sucks! You are the worst when it comes to designing this island!" XD


----------



## Babypink (May 17, 2020)

I do understand, for example, that the level of rudeness in the Game Cube version was definitely too much for a game that was born for kids and was aiming for kids. But WW and to a certain extent CF did a great job combining the vanilla with the spice. In those games, if you were looking for villagers that would only say nice things you’d get normals and lazies and avoid crankies and snooties. The problem is that NH really feels bland when it comes to villagers depth. Like it still surprises me when a cranky that just moved in my town compliments me! That would take ages. And it was so much more, I don’t know, accomplishing when you’d get to that point. In this game, in all reality, what is the point of building a frindship with your villagers if not only getting the pictures? I think that’s it. They are always lovely to you, you just unlock couple of more things and that’s it. There’s no growth, no development. And although everyone plays differently, some for collecting, some for landscaping etc, I feel that the people that played because of the villagers have been left out. It almost has no purpose to have them around.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 17, 2020)

I actually loaded up one of my 2 files yesterday and caught up with my old enemy Jane. The joke is on her. She no longer exists in the AC universe.


----------



## Fey (May 17, 2020)

jenikinz said:


> I definitely agree that some of the things they said should not have been in the game. Those examples you gave are prime examples and I would hate for people to feel bad over something like that. But I do wish they had more sass like they used to. The name calling definitely could be left out, or toned way down, but I do wish they brought back an edge to them so getting that friendship level up felt like an accomplishment to be proud of, like hey Gaston didn't like me at first and now he not only tolerates me but he thinks I'm ok and is actually a softie kind of thing.



Yeah that’s kind of my stance on it too. I think there’s ways for them to be sassy without it coming across too personal. The screenshot with Bunnie on Page 1 is a good example—it’s so ridiculous that almost nobody would take it seriously.


----------



## Babypink (May 17, 2020)

NatsumiSummer said:


> "How DARE you place that damn godforsaken chair there, you freaking idiot! Your sense of design TOTALLY sucks! You are the worst when it comes to designing this island!" XD


You: push a villager on a pitfall 
Villager: eeeeek! Go away, you jerk! There’s nothing to see here.
Ah, the nostalgia is real!


----------



## peachmilke (May 17, 2020)

WW felt like the perfect balance to me


----------



## Strawberryllama (May 17, 2020)

Not really, it’s funny but I think I’d enjoy the game less if I kept getting insulted. Maybe they could have an option to have nice villagers or mean villagers? Idk how that would work but it’d be nice to be able to choose.


----------



## Uffe (May 17, 2020)

I don't recall theme being flat out rude. Well most of them, anyway. I do recall the cranky and snooty characters having sort of a rude, unfiltered kind of personality, however. And I recall them getting upset if you constantly spoke to them. I didn't start with NL/NH, but I thought I'd just put that out there for anybody who has never played the original or Wild World.


----------



## meggiewes (May 17, 2020)

I don't want in your face mean. I wouldn't mind them being more standoffish at first and then warming up to you. Especially cranky and snooty characters. I guess, I would want more characters like Victoria Chase from Life is Strange or Miranda and Courtney from As Told By Ginger or even Angelica from Rugrats.


----------



## Misuzurin (May 17, 2020)

I'm really surprised that Cranky and Snooty types are so friendly in this game. Snooties have been progressively made nicer over the last few games, HHD included. But in NL Cranky types still took a while to warm up to you. Now day 1 after unpacking they are more like friendly old men than anything. Hell, Walt even gave me a DIY on his first day. I like when you get close to an unapproachable character in a game or even in real life. Not every person who is initially rude that you meet is the epitome of evil. Some people have trust issues, are in a hurry, going through something, etc..


----------



## Feraligator (May 17, 2020)

Yeah, I think having the cranky villagers like Shane from Stardew Valley would've been great. He doesn't flat out insult you the first time you meet him but he tells you to leave him alone and asks why you're speaking to him, but when you speak to him and gift him things he becomes one of those friends you can't live without. I feel like WW was like this with their cranky villagers and I don't remember the snooty villagers being that mean on WW either.

I can understand the GC dialogue never making it back because that was on a whole new level lol


----------



## Poltergeist101 (May 17, 2020)

I wouldn’t mind having rude villagers, kinda think it would be funny.


----------



## BeezyBee (May 17, 2020)

I definitely want villagers with more attitude. CF apparently was the last game to have any rude dialogue, and honestly, I don't remember it.

The gamecube version is over-the-top though, not in an offensive way, but you ran into rude dialogue so often that you didn't take it seriously. 

I wish that cranky and snooty villagers were stand-offish when you first meet them and then gradually warm up to you.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 17, 2020)

I wish they were mean  It seemed so much funnier and interesting to talk to villagers back then, I'm really sad I never got to experience that.


----------



## issh0mans (May 17, 2020)

i want the rudeness back tbh, i thought it was funny.
i also feel like people don't realize that you had to actually be mean to the villagers for it to happen most of the time. you had to push them around, hit them with your net, talk to them over and over again. they wouldn't call you a dumb oaf if you walked up to say hi lol.​


----------



## Sloom (May 17, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> I don't want in your face mean. I wouldn't mind them being more standoffish at first and then warming up to you. Especially cranky and snooty characters. I guess, I would want more characters like Victoria Chase from Life is Strange or Miranda and Courtney from As Told By Ginger or even Angelica from Rugrats.



I second this. I would like this in theory, but I don't know if I love the look of ACPG dialogue because it just seems _too _rude. I'm never gonna warm up to these villagers if they treat me like total doodoo
maybe a balance. villagers were too sickeningly sweet in NL for my taste so I love your idea of them starting off distant but warming up to you.

I also just love dialogue between other villagers. especially ones including snooty villagers. snooty villagers should talk to us like they talk to others! it's only fair!


----------



## BeezyBee (May 17, 2020)

issh0mans said:


> i want the rudeness back tbh, i thought it was funny.
> i also feel like people don't realize that you had to actually be mean to the villagers for it to happen most of the time. you had to push them around, hit them with your net, talk to them over and over again. they wouldn't call you a dumb oaf if you walked up to say hi lol.​



In the GC version, the rudeness was often unprovoked. You could literally talk to a villager and they'd yell at you telling you to go away. They would also make witty remarks about your outfit. It happened so often that I became desensitized to it and didn't feel any negative emotions haha. 

I do agree that the angry dialogue prompted by net hits needs to be more intense though.


----------



## Lumearia (May 17, 2020)

I think that having cranky, smug, and snooty villagers (or any villager tbh) be mean to you at first but then slowly warm up is the ideal way. Like obviously they shouldn't be insulting your entire person or being (calling you fat or something around those lines) but at least being slightly rude like telling you to leave them alone or don't talk to them that often. I found the meanness pretty hilarious as a kid, but I can understand that its probably jarring for some.

I personally would like it back, but I can see why some or most people wouldn't. My one reasoning on why I would like it back is that every single villager is just way too nice..and I mean _waaaayyyyy _too nice. Like it kinda creeps me out how accepting they are of a person they just met. It's kind of weirdly robotic if you ask me.


----------



## issh0mans (May 17, 2020)

BeezyBee said:


> In the GC version, the rudeness was often unprovoked. You could literally talk to a villager and they'd yell at you telling you to go away. They would also make witty remarks about your outfit. It happened so often that I became desensitized to it and didn't feel any negative emotions haha.
> 
> I do agree that the angry dialogue prompted by net hits needs to be more intense though.


yah i played the GC version and i guess i just liked it more? it felt like the villagers had more personality. :<​


----------



## Bcat (May 17, 2020)

Yes. I want the snootys and crankys to straight up abuse me.


----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2020)

jokk said:


> View attachment 260123


*NOOO SNAKE YOU'RE BETTER THAN THIS*
All jokes aside idk how I'd feel about my favorites being mean to me especially O'Hare, I feel like it'd actually make me sad

I used to want it but I changed my mind ;P


----------



## Kyneria (May 17, 2020)

I don't necessary want them to be completely rude again (though I like some rudeness, it gives them more life imo), but it would be nice seeing an actual develop in the friendship. With perhaps normals and lazies still being friendly, since they are in the end the most friendly of all personalities. Mainly because I feel accomplished when I finally get a villager to open up, something that made cranky characters my favorites when I was a child.

I believe that it's not necessary going back to the name calling and so, just make them less ''Aw, I just met you but you're the cutest, sweetest cupcake'' We don't know each other dude, calm down ;u;

I also believe that they get tired of you rather quickly, like if I talk to Sherb more than once he's already saying something along the lines of ''Haven't we spoken today already?'', and it would be interesting having them being more tolerant of you talking to them constantly as the friendship goes up


----------



## Matt0106 (May 17, 2020)

I think it would've been a nice addition. Don't get me wrong, villagers can sometimes get a little frisky when upset, but it's nothing like being called "YOU IDIOT!" like the previous games loll


----------



## trashpedia (May 17, 2020)

Yes, but I’d rather have them be more condescending, cynical, snarky, and sarcastic rather than be outright mean. Being Cranky or snooty doesn’t always have to equate to being straight out mean though. I thought it would be cool to have them warm up to you over time.

Although ngl the rude dialogue is rlly funny though lol.


----------



## Orieii (May 17, 2020)

I've been playing AC since the beginning GC version and I honestly don't remember the rude comments  I wouldn't mind having it back tho


----------



## elphieluvr (May 17, 2020)

I got a little bit of nostalgia and opened up my GameCube town the other day and got this.







first of all, screw you too, Mint. Second, I have mixed feelings on whether I miss the harsher versions of the personalities. It was certainly entertaining and I can see it making friendship more rewarding, but in particular the original cranky types were too one dimensional in my opinion. Being cranky about absolutely everything gets old really fast. And being genuinely mean spirited is different than being an old cranky guy.

the screenshot in OP of non cranky and snooty types occasionally saying rude things, like if they’re in a bad mood, that I think does add more flavor to the game.


----------



## Pixiebelle (May 17, 2020)

Kinda. I'm not sure I'd want them to be straight up mean because this game is my escape from cold harsh reality but some snark would definitely be welcome. Also - as others have said - it would be more interesting if villagers started off indifferent and took a while to warm up (maybe like Sable?)


----------



## milkie (May 17, 2020)

i dont want them to be outright mean but lk more standoffish until you build a level of friendship with them. i especially LOVE the idea of earning friendship with cranky and snootys lk i remember in NL they werent outright friendly right off the bat. but i have fond memories of building a friendship with peewee and Velma in NL. 

also not a villager but im sad that u become close to sable so quick i wish it took longer again 

I just want the closeness and friendship to build up from 0 being arent as open instead of starting at already being acquainted


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 17, 2020)

I want rude villagers back...sort of. I want them to be rude when we definitely do something wrong to them, but being rude all the time? Nope, i'm a sensitive person


----------



## kurisu (May 17, 2020)

i don't really want rude villagers, but i think cranky and snooty villagers should be a bit more curt and standoffish when you first meet them. i feel like even in new leaf they were a bit mean to me in the beginning (i recall snooties giving backhanded compliments a lot lol) but over time they became really sweet. some of the mean dialogue from old games can be funny but it would be rather annoying to have to deal with all the time. people say it's more close to "real life" but what reality are you living in that people snap on you so viciously for no reason...?! i work in retail and slightly rude customers are aplenty but people going ballistic is a rarity.


----------



## Nefarious (May 17, 2020)

I do really want them back. The way they can modernize it though is by having a sort of negative to positive point system. At 0 friendship points they’re cautious and skeptical. You build their friendship and they’ll be more trusting and friendly, but giving them trash, pushing them and hitting them with nets to the point where it hits the negative, then you’ll be getting truly mean and nasty villagers.

I hate seeing people abusing villagers they hate and/or dem “ugly” without any repercussions. Let villagers be nasty to you when you deserve it.

Plus this makes villagers more interesting if they have some sort of character development. I’ve been mostly relying on creating headcanons to get any enjoyment out of villager interactions.


----------



## sfelix (May 17, 2020)

I loved the meanness, and not just the meanness, sometimes they could also react really emotionally to stuff you said. I remember some lazy and peppy characters would cry if they didn't like something you said, then walk off with a black cloud over their head... haven't seen any black clouds in NH!

I can also remember them asking for clothes/furniture and they would get offended if you gave something they didn't like: "you idiot! what makes you think I'll wear this stupid thing, you've got no fashion sense!" (And off they go with the angry emotion.) Now, it's just "not my usual style but I might try it out, thanks." Made pleasing the villagers so much more challenging!

But I totally get why some folks don't like the meanness and such.

One solution could be a setting which changes the - for want of a better word - _rudeness level_ of the whole town. Level 1 is the current level that we all have and would be the default. Level 5 puts it roughly on a par with the Gamecube game. Talk to Isabelle to change it, and she gives you a warning before you confirm.


----------



## lackless (May 17, 2020)

I would definitely like the villagers (esp cranky and snooty) to be a bit less friendly in initial friendship levels! I wouldn’t want them to be significantly more rude though. I know it’s more realistic but honestly if I wanted unprovoked rudeness when interacting with people I’d... I’d just talk to _real_ people...


----------



## Manah (May 18, 2020)

I'm "only" coming from New Leaf where everything was toned down already, but... sorry, but the cranky personality in NH got watered down so much it barely ferls like a personality anymore? What's cranky about guys who barely remember if they own a house? What happened to the great "get off my lawn" attitude that made me love them so much?


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (May 18, 2020)

if they were rude for the heck of it even when you're friends with them, it would just break my heart. however, i don't mind a couple roasts every now and then, and i'd love to have it feel a lot more like you have to really work to connect with them. i assume it would make the friendship dynamics feel a heck of a lot more worth it.


----------



## niko2 (May 18, 2020)

It probably would be fun but I think in this day and age people would get too upset by getting straight up insulted by a villager lol
I played WW first but I don't really remember much...


----------



## Flunkifera (May 18, 2020)

My first game was NL and I think the crankies and snooties lost most of their personalities? Like crankies in this game basically just are boomers. They constantly tell me about how they dont know how to use a phone or that they have tired bones and stuff. Also snooties are just kind of.. kind? Like theyre not really snooty. I want the crankies to roast me 24/7 and the snooties to be .. well, snooty!


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 18, 2020)

It reminds me of my family.

I think maybe if it was limited to one personality... then maybe. I don't think it's about "people being sensitive"... It's about this game being a literal escape. When I found out this game was only for switch (which, idk why I was surprised) I had a full blown panic attack because I thought I'd NEVER be able to afford both the console and the game, and New Leaf had helped me so, so much. I knew I needed it again. I don't think I could take the stuff I get thrown at me irl in a game that is really the only thing that helps me anymore. My family is extremely, extremely passive aggressive and guilt trippy and just straight up mean, I refuse to take it from anybody else, even cute pixel animals.

Maybe I'm just talking blindly rn, I'm totally in my feels rn thinking about my ex girlfriend and how I confessed to her in New Leaf and I'm CRYING haha so maybe that's affecting my answer. Who knows?

edit: i'm definitely biased in my answer rn LOL


----------



## SleepyMimeko (May 18, 2020)

This thread doesn't really apply to me since I've played AC since the gamecube version, but I have to put in my two bells worth. Snooty and cranky villagers in new horizons seem like they were once normal/lazy villagers that just got older.  The snooties should think they're far superior to you or anyone else on the island. They should mock your taste in clothes and home decor. The crankies should be more like tough and standoffish and less like absent minded old men. I do think they should be mean to you especially if you were mean with them. They should still be insulting, but not as much in the gamecube game. The insults back then were too harsh IMO, but that game was not originally geared towards kids. Katsuya Eguchi, the man who developed the original n64 game, made the game for himself because he was moving away from his home and his family and friends. The commercials for gamecube game parodied "the real world" which was definitely not a kids' show.   I really agree with sfelix that a setting would be a nice addition. Maybe the game could ask for your birth year and leave the villagers like they are now for kids.  In any case, all of the villagers could use more character development.


----------



## Arckaniel (May 18, 2020)

I wouldn't mind it but I'd like a rude dialogue more than a rude villager, like those rude dialogue could only be triggered in certain days (e.g. when the villager is in a programmed "bad mood" in that day and the will just be either irritable/gloomy that day and also pick fights with the other villagers more often in that day) and like after that day they would be like "sorry for yesterday was in a bad mood bla bla bla this happened that happened" or something to put context as to why they are that way the other day lol


----------



## Raz (May 18, 2020)

Yes, i do. Not only rude villagers, but I would like if the friendship progression worked like it does in ACGC. 

My first AC was NL, but I got ACGC after that and I was in shock - in a very good way - to see that villagers wouldn't idolize me from the start. I like that some act indifferent towards the player, some are more rude and some are more approachable. That difference in tone and behavior actually helps different personalities to stand out from one another.


----------



## stiney (May 18, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> I actually loaded up one of my 2 files yesterday and caught up with my old enemy Jane. The joke is on her. She no longer exists in the AC universe.
> 
> View attachment 260137View attachment 260138View attachment 260139View attachment 260140View attachment 260141


I started with NL. I do not want the above in AC. That kind of dialogue isn’t funny to me.


----------



## MrPicard (May 18, 2020)

I started out with NH but I also bought the older games and have played them for a bit now, and I really dislike how rude the villagers are in WW in particular. I mean I'm okay with friendly insults, but some of their lines goes way beyond that and the whole thing isn't funny to me at all. It's almost bullying and for me it has led to a situation where I don't talk to my villagers at all in the game because they have nothing nice to say anyway. I much prefer NH villagers.


----------



## cheezu (May 18, 2020)

NL was my first game so I didn't experience any of the rudeness firsthand. Still, as an adult, I think that option would make the game more amusing and would add more depth to the characters - if gone about the right way.
I think hurling insults for no reason could also be unfunny.
I think the reason they removed is to make the game more kid-friendly. I can actually imagine some kids crying over the fact that a villager was rude to them in the past games.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 18, 2020)

stiney said:


> I started with NL. I do not want the above in AC. That kind of dialogue isn’t funny to me.


I actually had forgotten how mean snooties and crankies get. No wonder I still remember HATING Queenie and Jane.


----------



## Figment (May 18, 2020)

NL was my first AC game. And I feel like I especially don't miss the rudeness in NH. I feel like NH is an ideal island escape and I feel like it's naturally going to be a more laid back experience.

I think the rudeness wouldn't bother me personally. But I do feel like times have changed since I was a child. I would hate for a kid who is bullied in real life to pick up AC and feel like they're being bullied in a video game. (However, if rude dialogue stems from hitting villagers with nets and constantly harassing them with pitfall seeds, I feel like that rude dialogue would make sense. I guess it's complicated.)


----------



## virtualpet (May 18, 2020)

Thinking about the appeal that games where you get insulted have and the appeal that Animal Crossing has, I don't know how much I'd like to deal with villagers being rude at least in the games I've played. Animal Crossing is a bit of an escape for me, and I already get insulted a lot in real life :v I wouldn't mind if they toned it down a bit that being said. Idk, people being too positive and nice makes me feel like something is up or makes me feel distrusting.

I love people prattling on about how folks are sensitive or too offended though, like people don't have to deal with that enough in real life lol. I was bullied, I can handle people being mean to me and people saying some messed up stuff about me, but when I think "peaceful village game" I'd rather not deal with that. Try being constantly told every day how people dislike you for specific things, having people manipulate you, or having people you respect make subtle jibes about you during your formative years and see how you feel by the end of it : p It's not that people are offended or sensitive, just that some folks, you know, went through that already and want a nice escape please.

Although I am curious about the old games for this reason. It doesn't seem like something I'd play when I want a peaceful escape, but rather something I'd play when I want to just feel weird. There is a different draw to being insulted as weird as that sounds. It doesn't seem as much like escapism, but I guess more realism? Examination? Idk.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 18, 2020)

We NEED rude villagers, everyone just loves you from the start and it's no fun 

THE SISTERLIES/UCHIS ARE LITERALLY DEVISING PLANS AGAINST OTHER PEOPLE BUT TO YOU THEY'RE JUST "well ok hi im sleepy and need coffee bye"

at this point just make snooties called fancies and crankies called fatherlies or something


----------



## Blueskyy (May 18, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> We NEED rude villagers, everyone just loves you from the start and it's no fun
> 
> THE SISTERLIES/UCHIS ARE LITERALLY DEVISING PLANS AGAINST OTHER PEOPLE BUT TO YOU THEY'RE JUST "well ok hi im sleepy and need coffee bye"
> 
> at this point just make snooties called fancies and crankies called fatherlies or something


Yeah. I don’t think Nintendo can get away with animals calling you an idiot or making fun of your clothes anymore, but I do think they could be a bit more playfully snarky.


----------



## Hydrangea028 (May 18, 2020)

I started to play in NL, I guess to me, ACNL is always all sunshine and rainbow as my villagers always support me. I remember the first day I played NL, my villagers start to request me for things and even want to invite me to their house or vice versa. It was a bit overwhelming by their friendliness (in a good way) and I actually feel very welcoming. 

While in NH, I feel at first my old pal are a bit distant to me (Flo is my villager in NL and a starter in NH) but I feel that they are slowly opening up to me after weeks of talking to them. I enjoy their sass in their daily conversation, such as 



Spoiler



Flurry tried to use Flo's desire for certain food to get Flo to plant her lots of flowers


 or 



Spoiler



Flo gifted me something and told me if I don't want it, I could use it to prank Punchy 


 or 



Spoiler



Flurry told Marshal don't worry too much about what should be breakfast or what should be dinner with his "pretty little head".



I like this small little things in dialogue that gives my villager more characteristics. I don't want offend anyone here, but to me, sass and rude are different things. But I do like the fact that my villagers will slowly warm up to me and start to show me more about their character over the time.


----------

